# Turkey



## archerx (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Guys  

I just discovered the site and want to introduce myself I have been living in Canada for last two years, and If anyone wants to learn more about Turkey and Turkish people, u are always welcome...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome. Which part(s) of Turkey do you know and why did you leave?


----------



## archerx (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, 

Thank you

I was born in Gaziantep, but I had lived in Istanbul and Ankara and traveled a lot around Turkey.

I had applied to Canada immigration process and when it was accepted, I decided to settle down to Canada.


----------



## archerx (Nov 21, 2012)

There are many yacht charter in Turkey with different directions, if you can specify your route, i can give some hints about it..


----------

